# Making your own kits



## bald9eagle (Dec 17, 2015)

Anyone ever tried their hand at making your own components? I'm wanting to give it a try but need a little direction.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 17, 2015)

making your own stuff is the way to go !!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 17, 2015)

Pretty sure I remember @duncsuss has, and someone else too but not remembering who, maybe someone else will . . . . .


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 17, 2015)

That would all depend on what type of writing instrument to be made.
You would need the capability to make such components as transmissions, pen and fountain pen nibs, clips, refill, etc.

Les


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 17, 2015)

I've made fountain pens where the only components I bought were the clip and the nib/feed -- these are sometimes called "kitless" or "custom" or "bespoke" pens. The rest I turned, drilled and threaded from hard rubber (ebonite) rods and acrylic acetate pen blanks. Some use the barrel of the pen as the ink reservoir (fill by squeezing a little bulb on the tail end of the barrel) some use ink cartridges and/or a piston cartridge-converter.

I haven't tried it with ballpoints or rollerballs yet -- but it will happen, I'm sure.

p.s. also done it using the refillable Sharpie markers

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## bald9eagle (Dec 17, 2015)

Nibs, clips, finials, etc. I want to try it for something like a Sierra style pen. I know I would need a metal lathe. I have no experience in metal work which is why I ask. I guess I should start with a kitless pen and go from there.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 17, 2015)

i have made a few rollerball pens where all i buy is the refill. i drill and tap the acrylic. well i "did" i have a box full of taps and dies and chucks and mandrels and never make anymore. they are time consuming but rewarding when or if you finish it


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 18, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I've made fountain pens where the only components I bought were the clip and the nib/feed -- these are sometimes called "kitless" or "custom" or "bespoke" pens. The rest I turned, drilled and threaded from hard rubber (ebonite) rods and acrylic acetate pen blanks. Some use the barrel of the pen as the ink reservoir (fill by squeezing a little bulb on the tail end of the barrel) some use ink cartridges and/or a piston cartridge-converter.
> 
> I haven't tried it with ballpoints or rollerballs yet -- but it will happen, I'm sure.
> 
> p.s. also done it using the refillable Sharpie markers


Refillable sharpie markers......?
Really......I gotta get out more


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 18, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> Refillable sharpie markers......?
> Really......I gotta get out more


It's been a year or so, so these threads are many pages back ... one and two

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 18, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> It's been a year or so, so these threads are many pages back ... one and two


Needed one today........


----------

